# Updated Chihuahua Puppy Pics!!!



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks for your lovely reply's
Sadly we lost the smalest girl...she just didn't thrive  But the other 2 are doing great...here you go. Enjoy!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just so cute, they are gorgeous, sorry to hear you lost one, its very sad when that happens,, keep us posted on these two,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

They are growing into fine lil things  Sad about losing the lil girl one tho 

My mum always says they look like little hermans or frankinstein with them foreheads lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have you got any more updated pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

now I saw this thread.........sorry for the loss of the little girl, the other two look lovely , beautifull little pups


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh they are so sweet  sorry to here about the little baby


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

they are soo cute!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how cute


----------

